
New Organizations API - GitHub - obilgic
https://github.com/blog/758-new-organizations-api
======
nwjsmith
These guys are hella productive. A new code browser, new features page, and a
new API all in the same day.

~~~
technoweenie
None of these features took one day to finish, they just happened to launch on
the same day :)

~~~
jonursenbach
The new code browser is pretty sexy and comes to much relief.

